
Show HN: A note taking platform built on top of YouTube - adroitboss
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6534861438475878400
======
sreyaNotfilc
This a very cool concept. Its a bit rough around the edges, but I see the
potential.

I do have a question, did you build this yourself or do you have a team? Also,
is there a link where we can try out the app?

